# was genau bedeutet "typgeprüft"



## waro-msr (12 Dezember 2006)

Moin! 

Kann mir jemand genau erklären, was genau die Bezeichnung "Typgeprüft" umfasst?

Was müsste man veranlassen, z.B. einen Schaltschrank als Typgeprüft bescheinigen zu dürfen und wer darf diese Prüfung durchführen?
Soweit ich informiert bin, kann der TÜV solche Prüfungen durchführen.

Gruß, Marco


----------



## PeterEF (12 Dezember 2006)

Eine Typprüfung ist nur bei Serienanwendungen sinnvoll: eins oder mehrere Muster einer Serie werden geprüft -> es gibt ein Zertifikat und solange alle anderen so gebaut werden, ist keine Einzelfallprüfung für die Inbetriebnahme erforderlich. Welche Stelle prüft, kommt ganz auf die Anwendung an - es gibt zertifizierte Prüflabore für alles mögliche: Schiffahrt, Bergbau, Ex-Bereiche, Lebensmittel, Dampferzeuger, ....

Zuerst also klären, was das Gerät tun soll, wo es hin soll (Export?) und wer zuständig ist.

Für Schaltschränke würde ich auf jeden Fall mal beim VDE nachfragen - fast alle eingebauten Komponenten sollten ja bereits VDE-typgeprüft sein


----------

